# SnakeBite in Oshawa



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, we're playing this weekend, April 11 & 12 at the Corral in Oshawa! C'mon out and git yer country on.

Unfortunately, we're not sharing the bill with Dustman this weekend, but it will still be a good time.


Be cool to meet some more forumites.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was in downtown Oshawa yesterday morning. I saw almost 17 people !!! Back home today though.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

How was the gig James?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

It was good, thanks for asking. We went over very well and will be scheduled back in there sometime in the summer. Friday evenings, a group of about 30 people meet for line-dancing lessons and many of them stayed for the first set or two. Saturday night, the place was packed wall to wall. I guess it is the place to be on Saturdays. A few older couples (our age) mentioned that they often come in for a beer and a dance and to check out the band, but rarely find a reason to stay beyond the first set. This weekend they stayed most of the evening which is a nice compliment. It's fun seeing youngsters that love country music too - lots of cowboy boots on the dance-floor this past weekend.

We are realizing though, that the band has to make some changes in the near future if we are going to keep going.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

james on bass said:


> It was good, thanks for asking. We went over very well and will be scheduled back in there sometime in the summer. Friday evenings, a group of about 30 people meet for line-dancing lessons and many of them stayed for the first set or two. Saturday night, the place was packed wall to wall. I guess it is the place to be on Saturdays. A few older couples (our age) mentioned that they often come in for a beer and a dance and to check out the band, but rarely find a reason to stay beyond the first set. This weekend they stayed most of the evening which is a nice compliment. It's fun seeing youngsters that love country music too - lots of cowboy boots on the dance-floor this past weekend.
> 
> We are realizing though, that the band has to make some changes in the near future if we are going to keep going.


Sounds like a great weekend! Well good luck with things!


----------

